# 7.62 SBR



## BloodStripe (Jul 24, 2019)

Anyone built or shot a 7.62 SBR? Contemplating building one as Wilson Combat currently has a complete upper for 25% off.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 28, 2019)

No, but I've read/heard good things about the Wilson and accuracy with the 11.3" barrel.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 28, 2019)

A 7.62 short barrel??  Not my bag, but I bet it's a hoot to shoot....


----------



## Gunz (Jul 28, 2019)

I was looking at this a few months ago. A Galil with an 11.8" pipe. I don't have a spare 2-grand lying around so it will have to wait.

Galil ACE SBR – 7.62×51 NATO | IWI US, Inc.


----------



## blubuilt (Sep 24, 2019)

@BloodStripe. I built a 16' LR308 last year. They are awesome platforms. Obviously there is more to it than just slapping on a short barrel and rolling out.  Twist rate, ammo selection, gas system length, gas setting (if running an adjustable gas block), bolt/buffer mass etc can all play a part in running a short .308 and having it meet your desired expectations, this goes doubly if you are running a suppressor. 

There is a decent study on barrel length and accuracy, I'll find it and post it here. Interesting read. 

All that being said, I am more concerend with the items I mentioned than with bbl length. Not that bbl lemgth isnt a considerations as it certainly is, its just not the end all be all that some make it out to be, and since we are talking about a direct impingement platform, I'd put barrel length well behind ensuring that the gas system, and buffer are set up properly.


----------



## blubuilt (Sep 24, 2019)

@BloodStripe here is the article. Interesting for sure, not necessarily gospel for all rifle barrels but it certainly applies here with this caliber. 

The Truth About Barrel Length, Muzzle Velocity and Accuracy - The Truth About Guns


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm pretty lucky in that I get to buy gun parts for a living. Part of my job is conducting market research so I have to read and learn (rough life I know). I've also built roughly 15 to 20 AR's for myself and friends/family. I currently own 



Spoiler: Spoiler



12


 tax stamps split between rifles and silencers. Each AR I've built for myself has a purpose, but this one though would have just been because it seemed different. In the end I decided not to build it and my wife was happy. Sometimes you have to know when a happy wife is a happy life.


----------



## blubuilt (Sep 26, 2019)

I certainly buy them like its my job lol.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm right there with you. I was taking with some coworkers earlier this week and made mention about how many guns are in my house. My supervisors face was the best. Kind of looked like this.


----------



## blubuilt (Oct 5, 2019)

@BloodStripe hahahahaha. Yeah, most don't understand it one bit. Bunch of judgemental b-holes!

That was a great sketch. I miss funny SNL.


----------

